# No "search" button = sucky site



## themacfanatic (Dec 12, 2005)

This site, though initially looking half descent has just lost me as a regular visitor.  Maybe I might try again later if it gets an update.

It is cluttered and not very intuitive.

The worst part - NO SEARCH BUTTON.  It is a "help" site.  You would expect that a search function would be at the front of the design.

Oh well, flashy sites that are more concerned with advertizing and layout are the norm.

Simple simple simple.  Design it that way.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2005)

As you are relatively new to this site, you are not aware as to why it is not available.  The following thread explains everything.  Don't judge the book by its cover.  This site is QUITE helpful to new and experienced Mac users and has gained quite a popular following in the past few years.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=263700

I can only hope that the feature comes back.  But to call the site "sucky" only because the search feature is missing without even asking or discoving why is basically like shooting first and asking questions later.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been dropping in and out for a number of years now and have always found the answer to a problem by posting a question or doing a quick search. It's a quality site with a core of hard working people helping out. As a fairly transient member I'm sure that all kinds of daily tasks and problems are dealt with without the knowledge of the average user. It's not fair to stroll in and tar the site as "sucky" on your 2nd post. I'm sure that the search function will be sorted out in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## themacfanatic (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you so much for correcting me.

However, your link just illustrates what I am talking about.

Why would I delve into the depths of the forums to find this thread instead of using a "search" button?  Because there isn't one.  Thank you for leading me to the reason why there is no search button.

Here is why I labeled this as "sucky".

I was looking for an answer to a problem.  I used Google.  It had a link to this site - however, the link doesn't take you to the problem and any resolutions/suggestions.  Instead it takes you to the main page of the site.

By no means is this the only site that does this - as I have been searching all day for a resolution to my issue.  There are many links that seem to have information on it, but they all end like this site.

On this site, in order to attempt to find an answer to something someone has already asked you would assume to be able to search for it.  But you can't.  So your response of posting a question is understandable, but is also what makes the internet useful and utterly useless at the same time.  I can't search so I ask the same question that 10,000 other people have which makes a site bogged down with the same garbage over and over.

I did use Google and the site stopped me from reaching the end result.  The site had no search function and that is ultimately frustrating.

Always remember that first impressions are we have to go on.  If it is sour (like your current view of me for example), then that is what will remain possibly forever.

It would/will take a lot to change that.

You can flame me if you wish, but in my opinion a technical help site or forum site or the like that has no basic search function or something on the home page to indicate how to do it is just not a good site.

There may very well be the answer to every technical question here, including the one that has frustrated me all day, but if I can't find it .....


----------



## ScottW (Dec 12, 2005)

Perception and reality sometimes don't find any common ground.

We have a search function for 5 years. About 2 weeks ago, after a site-wide upgrade, it went south, so we are working on fixing it while keeping the site stable. I went on a 10 day vacation and to keep the server stable while I was off on my vacation, I turned off search cause I wouldn't be around to baby-sit the server because of issues it is causing.

Prior to you posting your thread in Site Discussion, I posted a post about an hour or two before you talking about searching. There are many other posts dealing with searching as well.

So, while we may not have a 100% working search solution on the site, the best search engine is the human brain. Using it so look over recent threads in a given forum that might be discussing the same issue you are having (ie, no search link) could help you. Those charateristics could help you solve more than just the ability to search this forum.

I'd be happy to review the Google link you are referecing. Chances are, if Google found it, it exists. We don't do a lot of removing information around here. But, obviously, not everything is perfect and if you find that something is not working and no other posts cover the same issue, feel free to reference it here or using our Site Support area.

Thanks.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2005)

And as quick as ever, there are all the features!  Thanks Scott!  As always, you've done a great job.  Thanks for having the patience to deal with all of us. 

As for themacfanatic, sometimes you have to give the benefit of the doubt as you will find many people here will have of you.  To also assume that you will be flamed shows that you are not yet familiar with this site and the users that frequent it.  Hopefully, you will see that this site, unlike many other forums out there (especially some of the PC/Windows ones I've come across) will surprise you.  So again I say don't judge a book by its cover.  You never know what you might miss out by letting that first impression form your final opinion of something or someone. 

And with that said, welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScottW (Dec 12, 2005)

Search may not be around for long... just doing testing with it. I have not done anything other than turn it back on with some optimize settings.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I've been popping in and out of the forums from the New Posts section and making posts, and everything seems to be working fine on my end.  None of the same issues as last time.  Maybe once the site hits its peak you'll get to know if there are any issues?  Here's hoping there won't be any.


----------



## themacfanatic (Dec 13, 2005)

I got a message and reply from the people who deal with the site and they explained more info to me.  I will check back again when they get that back running.

Seems like bad timing for my visit and their search function being down.


----------



## bobw (Dec 13, 2005)

Search is back now.


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2005)

And, of course, back gone now.  Heads up, Scott! I'm positive you'll make it work correctly soon enough!


----------

